# Holanda o laplandia??? Foto's de Middelburg, 22 dezembro



## J.S. (22 Dez 2007 às 09:41)

e uma ,maravilha. A temperatura fui entre -7 e -10 C. BAstante frio...mas o panorama e fantastico!!!

http://picasaweb.google.nl/simoes.jacinto/MiddelburgZeelandNederland22122007


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2007 às 10:13)

J.S. disse:


> e uma ,maravilha. A temperatura fui entre -7 e -10 C. BAstante frio...mas o panorama e fantastico!!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.nl/simoes.jacinto/MiddelburgZeelandNederland22122007



Sim, a paisagem está espectacular


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2007 às 10:57)

Epá.. Espectacular!!!!

Brutal Brutal... 

(Adicionei-o aos meus favoritos no picassa - André (drepicasso), para que possa ver frequentemente as suas novas fotografias)


----------



## iceworld (22 Dez 2007 às 13:24)




----------



## J.S. (23 Dez 2007 às 09:16)

*Agora..mina noiva e eu no gelo*

http://picasaweb.google.nl/simoes.jacinto/22December2007SchaatsenJorgePSkjDteJorgeComPatins

So para "fun".

Mas um photo do satellite e interessante: e muito claro que o neve fui da maneira industrial? Tambem exceptional!


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2007 às 10:15)

*Re: Agora..mina noiva e eu no gelo*



J.S. disse:


> http://picasaweb.google.nl/simoes.jacinto/22December2007SchaatsenJorgePSkjDteJorgeComPatins
> 
> So para "fun".
> 
> Mas um photo do satellite e interessante: e muito claro que o neve fui da maneira industrial? Tambem exceptional!



Então parabéns pelo noivado e pela noiva


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2007 às 10:53)

*Re: Agora..mina noiva e eu no gelo*



J.S. disse:


> http://picasaweb.google.nl/simoes.jacinto/22December2007SchaatsenJorgePSkjDteJorgeComPatins
> 
> So para "fun".
> 
> Mas um photo do satellite e interessante: e muito claro que o neve fui da maneira industrial? Tambem exceptional!



 os valores de temperatura devem continuar muito baixos.


----------

